# Amberjack and bonus cobia ..



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Finally got some decent weather and the steering went out on the Rampage. Had to order a new steering box due to a fluid leak. Was able to get out on a friends boat though and we did pretty good. Ended up with a nice bonus in 250' of water. The AJs were caught on live bait and vertical jigging. Put a few Amacos in the box too, I've never kept one and was interested in seeing how they taste. The cobia was a huge surprise thought it was a small AJ then halfway through the fight the line shot to the front of the boat. Was using pretty heavy tackle so it wasn't a great fight but it was fat and filled up 2 gallon bags of fillets. Probably won't get out much until cobia season, not sure what else will open beside triggers in the next few months.




how to upload pic


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice fish dude, that cobia is the best eating!!!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

almaco>Amberjack. No doubt.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on a great table fare haul!!!


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Excellent ! Good find and great catch !

Related Story: Back in the '70's and '80's, when you could fish off of rigs / supply / service vessels, I learned that Cobia, Jacks, Tuna, Dolphin, and Kings (and more) are out there all year long in the GOM . . . in the right places, and often that was where we had to anchor and wait.

The best bait of all was flying fish; it would catch anything and everything (worth catching) all day and night long.

That was something I did not know - and never really thought about - from my local, near coastal fishing experience of younger years, when everything ran in the hot months (sheepheads and winter specs excepted), and fell off to nothing in the winter.

I knew things were different when a King ripped off half a 302 spool in the middle of January, cold as heck, off Sabine, TX.

They are out there !

You did a good job finding 'em.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

this proves the theory of resident none migrating cobia in GOM year round. like in S.FL

nice catch.
I'm waiting till late march for cobia however I could schedule a fishinh expedition second weekend in Feb.
besides pin fish are there any decent eating fish I can legally keep during this weekend?
thanks STB


----------

